# CAMS vs Libero



## CustomRhinestone (Jan 25, 2009)

I am looking at buying a rhinestone setter soon. I like the CAMS because it does the six stones/color but I tried a trial version of GemMaster and hated it. SWF is so nice though. the crystal cad that comes with the Libero seems easier (although I have not tried it). I know a little more about the cams than libero. Does the libero allow for six colors/sizes at one time? I am looking for something that would be priced comparable to the CAMS. Can anyone offer any advice? Also, is there a place in the states to buy a libero. Are there any other rhinestone setters out tere that maybe I do not know about? I use a lot of colors in my designs so I want something that will allow me to set at least 4 colors/sizes at one time preferably without reloading.


----------

